# Any martial artists round here?



## IRON-EYES (Jul 23, 2014)

We outta starta clan o super scrappy hippies Destroy all tweekers n such

Any takers...


....who's with me eh?



Kung fu temple commune goodness!!!!!

¡¡¡¡¡HELL YEAH!!!!!


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 24, 2014)

You can call me a martial theorist... more monk than warrior at this point.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 24, 2014)

¡Come ninja clan come!


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

im a cryomancer, does that count?


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

hey I watched on youtube where a shaolin monk and another martial artist fought...(real fight)..
let me tell you, those shaolin monks are the real deal..they are guaranteed bad-ass"s...and they are so fast..omg!..check them out on youtube..they can do crazy shit


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 25, 2014)

sub-zero234 said:


> hey I watched on youtube where a shaolin monk and another martial artist fought...(real fight)..
> let me tell you, those shaolin monks are the real deal..they are guaranteed bad-ass"s...and they are so fast..omg!..check them out on youtube..they can do crazy shit


the only problem with the legit chinese systems is their weakness to the ground game... if a jujitsu expert latches on, shaolin guy is in trouble. Not because the system is flawed, but because, by design, it focuses on mobility and maintaining distance, because being in striking/grappling range is bad, especially if your foe is stronger. The chinese systems actually do have some pretty effective grappling stuff, but self-preservation being a priority means focusing on avoiding the grapple entirely, and escaping it when you can't avoid it. In the chinese systems, the last thing you want to do is remain connected to your enemy, or allow him to control your body with brute force. If he can't touch you he can't hurt you. Grappling is something you don't want to have to do unless it's necessary. In jujitsu, grappling is the priority, by design. I think both are very valuable, and it's just interesting to see the two contrasting approaches collide.


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

I will agree with that, if your up against someone who can grapple and has a all around good ground game then a lot of that stuff is well, null and void..i think that the shaolin focus on speed and technique and mindset..but don't quote me on it as im not well versed with this stuff...


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

right now im just in the very very beginning stages myself..right now im focusing really hard on just stretching...and stretching only...im a short guy


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

livd on the street a long time been in prolly couple hundred street fights and still alive thank God


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

Took Penjak Silat, muay Thai and ninjutsu growin up teach a little street fighting class in LA County if anyone lives out in California and is interested


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

Free to hippies


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

I love some of the extensive theoretical parts of Silat really interesting breaking upper arm bones through skin at the elbow slamin their own arm down punching holes in lungs with em shit like that


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

Literally no grappling maneuver works I'm just too flexible git outta anything spent my whole life in violence till I discoverd herb as an adult weed literally saved my life family n future...


...anymore ex agro psychos out there thankin danky lets here it


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> the only problem with the legit chinese systems is their weakness to the ground game... if a jujitsu expert latches on, shaolin guy is in trouble. Not because the system is flawed, but because, by design, it focuses on mobility and maintaining distance, because being in striking/grappling range is bad, especially if your foe is stronger. The chinese systems actually do have some pretty effective grappling stuff, but self-preservation being a priority means focusing on avoiding the grapple entirely, and escaping it when you can't avoid it. In the chinese systems, the last thing you want to do is remain connected to your enemy, or allow him to control your body with brute force. If he can't touch you he can't hurt you. Grappling is something you don't want to have to do unless it's necessary. In jujitsu, grappling is the priority, by design. I think both are very valuable, and it's just interesting to see the two contrasting approaches collide.



Couldn't have put it better inna milyun years is the exact reason I will always kick the crap out of my brother Jerry his study of various Chinese systems have ruind his potential ground game he just can't get on the ground


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

I have limited Greco-Roman wrestling and judo training tho guy who taught me was very good and yeah it's always been enough to deal with most anything I've ever had to grapple situation because of my natural flexibility


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

yeah im not nor ever have been a big fan of violence..its stupid and not necessary at all


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

I would still like to learn the very basics though..as im small and all I ever carry is some very potent pepper spray


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah life is much more pleasant now


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

The shit made for bears is the best mace unless your cruel nuff for easy off oven cleaner...


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

sub-zero234 said:


> yeah im not nor ever have been a big fan of violence..its stupid and not necessary at all


Didn't mean to be offensive but I'd started this thread with the intent to draw together martial artists not discussing the martial arts we viewed on YouTube


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

sub-zero234 said:


> I would still like to learn the very basics though..as im small and all I ever carry is some very potent pepper spray


However I have instructed professionally on several bases and if you're ever in LA I will at no impact or any kind of damage to you give you private tutoring if you want to learn a few real quick fixes


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

thank you ..so tell me, am I on the right path with my stretching?...I do different stretches..not just the same ones....and I never over do it...


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

Sure you want your stretching to have 3 proper steps to it begin by stretching as you are now low impact just loosening up and second by stretching the limb trying the limits of what your flexibility is third step is to add light resistance at your full point of flexibility just putting the limb against something at the full point of stretch and pushing slightly out of the stretch will increase your flexibility very quickly without any damage


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

For example lie on your back like you're sitting on a wall and try to push the wall down with your heels but not too hard


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

This'll get your hamstrings up to par


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

Flexibility + balance = a damn good start


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> We outta starta clan o super scrappy hippies Destroy all tweekers n such
> 
> Any takers...
> 
> ...


 im an expert in mexican judo... judo know if i got a knife judo know if i got a gun judo know puto


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

theexpress said:


> im an expert in mexican judo... judo know if i got a knife judo know if i got a gun judo know puto


Totally applicable welcome to the clan brother


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Totally applicable welcome to the clan brother


 hell yea bro murica i have nasty hooks n overhand right to. mean step in jab 2


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

Let's leave projectiles alone for now but this is my California legal sidearm  note santos  this mean little number is a mora 122 a wood carving knife but alas my favorite


----------



## tightpockt (Jul 25, 2014)

I studied hapkido for 5 years, now I'm looking to get into Krav-Maga. I think the combination would be lethal.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2014)

i got zinc alloy knuckles 5 oz lead monkey fist a credit card knife many other knives and my fav a miny whitesox bat ive already cracked 2 people with in 4 years i had it.... u dont even wanna know what guns an bullitproof vests i got... im not the guy 2 play karate kid with


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

ok cool im right now looking at ordering a video or two ..would it help at all?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2014)

tightpockt said:


> I studied hapkido for 5 years, now I'm looking to get into Krav-Maga. I think the combination would be lethal.


 hapkido da shit if u can get close nuff to grab them


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 25, 2014)

i like what i've seen of krav-maga. The real-world super-serious training mentality seems legit. 

I would love to find a qualified chin na instructor. 

And on fundamentals: the best benefit i received from the training i encountered, was that it finally taught me how to move and use my body correctly and efficiently. Before i started having problems in the last few years and became completely inactive, i had unlimited stamina and a healthy dose of confidence. It's great to feel like superman. Actually, the mental benefits trump the physical benefits... but they're kinda linked. When body and mind flow in unison, remaining true to pure intent, you're almost unstoppable, in pretty much anything.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

sub-zero234 said:


> ok cool im right now looking at ordering a video or two ..would it help at all?


wle.com


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> i like what i've seen of krav-maga. The real-world super-serious training mentality seems legit.
> 
> I would love to find a qualified chin na instructor.
> 
> And on fundamentals: the best benefit i received from the training i encountered, was that it finally taught me how to move and use my body correctly and efficiently. Before i started having problems in the last few years and became completely inactive, i had unlimited stamina and a healthy dose of confidence. It's great to feel like superman. Actually, the mental benefits trump the physical benefits... but they're kinda linked. When body and mind flow in unison, remaining true to pure intent, you're almost unstoppable, in pretty much anything.


wle.com has chin na sets for sale


----------



## charface (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a few santioned mma fights.
mma 
muay thai
jitz
boxing
wrestling is limited but I can counter wrestle ok


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

Most cats that I train most of what I need to teach them is just the not freezing up in a street situation thing


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

¿Jitz?


----------



## charface (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry Im not from brazil 
we all know what it is once applied.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

There's Alotta money fighting in the right circles mr face


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

not for me..I just wanna learn for self defense only


----------



## charface (Jul 25, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> There's Alotta money fighting in the right circles mr face


Not legally.
I trained and was cornered by ifl champ (edited his name)and many others.
Until you reach a very high level you dpend most of your money trying to eat much like musicians.
the money is for promoters.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

A Japanese system actually


----------



## charface (Jul 25, 2014)

Easy to get injured.
hard to get rich.
you either love it or get out


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

Bastardized by Brazil once yes


----------



## charface (Jul 25, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Bastardized by Brazil once yes


Either way if you dont know it yer fucked


----------



## charface (Jul 25, 2014)

I dont go for all the mystical martial arts stuff.
just practical math


----------



## charface (Jul 25, 2014)

And yes (edited)is very odd in real life but a great human and genuine bad mofo


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

charface said:


> Either way if you dont know it yer fucked


Hahah had a few times up against coupla Gracie's boys there anyway wrestling around on the ground one of them knockd my lip into my teeth instant mouthful of blood remember it hurts to git copper oxide in your eyes so a brutha busted with some llama action upn fuckd shit up


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

ROFLMAO...im a peaceful man who loves everyone


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

I was going to tell everybody there's a big badass campground in southern California called slab city place is free and most the time you can come up on a free motorhome just from going there every winter I run a big martial artists retreat there for anyone interested there's Hot Springs free concerts once a week weeds like $3-$6 a gram of Got the housing for maybe an additional 20 people


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

I run the firewood business there I accept employees for good rates too


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 25, 2014)

My best friend is a black belt in Krav Maga. He's been pretty impressed with himself ever since earning it. A couple weeks ago he decided to start some shit with a guy picking through his trash for pop cans and got his ass kicked. Lost a couple teeth in the process.

All the training in the world doesn't matter if you're soft. Some people are just bad ass


----------



## charface (Jul 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> My best friend is a black belt in Krav Maga. He's been pretty impressed with himself ever since earning it. A couple weeks ago he decided to start some shit with a guy picking through his trash for pop cans and got his ass kicked. Lost a couple teeth in the process.
> 
> All the training in the world doesn't matter if you're soft. Some people are just bad ass


Not only that but science and leverage work on everyone.
Anyone can be knoked out.
Some are more flexy than others but you learn to adjust


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 25, 2014)

Having been myself homeless living in tha mountains for 13 years of my young life can verify that homeless folks are tougher on average than you housies


st0wandgrow said:


> My best friend is a black belt in Krav Maga. He's been pretty impressed with himself ever since earning it. A couple weeks ago he decided to start some shit with a guy picking through his trash for pop cans and got his ass kicked. Lost a couple teeth in the process.
> 
> All the training in the world doesn't matter if you're soft. Some people are just bad ass


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 25, 2014)

charface said:


> Not only that but science and leverage work on everyone.
> Anyone can be knoked out.
> Some are more flexy than others but you learn to adjust



I think athleticism plays a role too. You can't teach reflexes and agility. Look at the ufc lately. The best fighters are typically the best athletes as opposed to just knuckle draggers


----------



## charface (Jul 25, 2014)

I cant tell you how many muscle bound big tatted up goatee wearing tough guys I have seen quietly slink off never to return after a week of having his ass handed to him by a few babyfaced high school kids.
If you wanna feel tough avoid reputable gyms.


----------



## charface (Jul 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I think athleticism plays a role too. You can't teach reflexes and agility. Look at the ufc lately. The best fighters are typically the best athletes as opposed to just knuckle draggers


In large part that is because the money is attracting more atheletes that would have went for a mainstream sport.
At least partly.
but like anything in life some just have an edge.
Often they rely on it instead of hard work and pay.
but people like jones make the most of it


----------



## yoyogreen (Jul 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> My best friend is a black belt in Krav Maga. He's been pretty impressed with himself ever since earning it. A couple weeks ago he decided to start some shit with a guy picking through his trash for pop cans and got his ass kicked. Lost a couple teeth in the process.
> 
> All the training in the world doesn't matter if you're soft. Some people are just bad ass


hehe....so true...black belt syndrome.....I fought a lot growing up...that taught me more (practical experience) than the years after the fact training different arts


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 25, 2014)

i think getting your ass kicked is one of the best lessons martial arts can teach you. ^^ 

It's not so much what system you learn, but how you use it. 

That said... some systems focus on fundamentally developing the body and mind in more correct and universally applicable ways. 

All the training doesn't matter if you freeze up or can't move quickly enough or can't breathe or can't conserve energy while in an intense situation... or even if you slightly misjudge and get caught with a lucky haymaker, and get "rocked" just enough that the attacker can exploit your brief disorientation enough to finish you. Split seconds happen fast. 

Technique is technique, application is application. In the real world, fighting is messy and unpredictable, and there are no fairness rules or protections. You can get eye gouged, groin kicked, weapons... you can be disfigured or paralyzed or die. That's why i prefer to reserve violence for last resort purposes. It's only worth doing if you MUST do so, in order to protect yourself (and potentially your loved ones, or if you're feeling heroic, any obviously disadvantaged person in your vicinity). 

Protecting just yourself is already hard enough. It takes a badass to extend that protection to others, without compromising himself in the process.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 26, 2014)

I love hash and training


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 26, 2014)

Hell even the ones you expect to fight oft won't
Ie. I'm workin a bustop the other day playin me Zelda shit bustin with my ocarina when some punk ass mexican turd comes mobbin up to wait for the bus in a full nazi issue officers uniform, so of corse a brutha hit his feet askd homie what up askd dude wuts with tha uniform dog you a fascist? Some kinda nazi low rider shit dude just stared all creepy wouldn't say shit so I stompd that fool out all he'd do is cover his head n scream phoney ass bitch made hater


----------



## Doer (Jul 26, 2014)

I have some years of Wing Chun Kung Fu.

My main take away is:

The attacker commits first.
I can receive the attacker's strike off center, and not effective, with just a body twist, no problem. So, I don't shy from being hit at and step back in fear and lose balance.
I move into contact and stick to the attacker, much to his dismay. (we prefer the close range)
My strikes will be short and fast, maybe from a few inches,
- centered on a vital, soft area, like right below the sternum or side of the neck
- deep penetrating with elbow energy.
- and heavy with my mass rotating behind it.

The design is to end it, not to fight.


----------



## Doer (Jul 26, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Hell even the ones you expect to fight oft won't
> Ie. I'm workin a bustop the other day playin me Zelda shit bustin with my ocarina when some punk ass mexican turd comes mobbin up to wait for the bus in a full nazi issue officers uniform, so of corse a brutha hit his feet askd homie what up askd dude wuts with tha uniform dog you a fascist? Some kinda nazi low rider shit dude just stared all creepy wouldn't say shit so I stompd that fool out all he'd do is cover his head n scream phoney ass bitch made hater


You beat up a guy for what he was wearing?


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jul 26, 2014)

I have some training.
I studied the "Art of the Old Man".
Awareness and Deception are two great skills.
Bless,
DZ


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jul 26, 2014)

Doer and his Wing Chun has the right idea.

My training always has me moving forward.
When I am aware of aggressive Intent and I have no other options I will attack Hard and Fast.
(I said w no other options, fighting is the LAST choice)

Strike at Correct Targets with good weapons.
Hit Everthing, put the attacker Down and out or Down and Dead.

To be Kind to your Enemy is to be cruel to yourself.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jul 26, 2014)

I am no judge or jury and I pass no judgement on your beating a "nazi" idiot.
I hate Nazis, some people like that shit.
It does bother me sometimes but it does not make me violent.

If that hatred is directed at me then things change very quickly.
I am a Jew, nobody hates a Nazi more.

To give out a beating because someone is dressed in a way you don't like is just wrong.
Just my .02, you do what you do.
Bless,
DZ


----------



## Doer (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah....like the story of the guy going thru the garbage. It is no small thing to fight a stranger. You can never know. You have to make sure you understand viciousness. You have to become dog vicious without thinking about it. I've only had to kung fu for real, just one time, since I began training. And it was sure lucky I knew what to do.

The other times, when I was un-trained, it was just pure desperation and no plan, just reacting.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 26, 2014)

Doer said:


> You beat up a guy for what he was wearing?


Not just but yes his clothes were just a way to pick a fight dudes a sex offender cats a fucking rapist vato forced himself on Von's lady not the point point of the story was that you'd expect someone with the balls/thick head to wear a Nazi uniform in public and just rollaround like that ta put their fists up to fight, not to cover their head


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 26, 2014)

Dogenzengi said:


> I am no judge or jury and I pass no judgement on your beating a "nazi" idiot.
> I hate Nazis, some people like that shit.
> It does bother me sometimes but it does not make me violent.
> 
> ...


Already had a lot of prior beef with Nazis and fascist organizations I will step up aggressively every time I ever encounter them ever  howzat


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 26, 2014)

Hell got shot inna head in 06 inSan Fernando by some of those fucking punks cats tried to stop me out in my sleep when that didn't work shot me 


once any organization or group has tried to engage me UNPROVOKED in my sleep or in any position of vulnerability then I'm logically going to respond with absolute aggression to every member of that organization I ever encounter ever no matter what their situation is at the time? ¡Ditto my logic if you feel it!


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 27, 2014)

in that case, it wasn't just that you didn't like his attire, but that his attire represented affiliation with a group of enemies who had already tried to kill you. In that case, i can't blame you for reacting that way. It might not have been the best strategic decision, but according to human condition, it's understandable, IMO.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jul 27, 2014)

Studied Kenpo back in the day, did a few tournaments, just sparring.. no forms for me.  I just work on the basics, part of the workout routine & practice some krav maga, gotta stay in shape... beats working out on a machine.. I've been wanting to spar with a buddy that studies the gracie bara system..

CCW trained, big fan of the magpul art of handgun and carbine vids. I dont get to shoot very often, so I dry fire.. And theres quite a bit of body mechanics when going to supine position.


----------



## Doer (Jul 27, 2014)

Spare with a gracie? Good luck. I hope you like the ground. 

Here is some N.Korean ground training. Check out the guy on the left. See what he does after he makes his throw. I've had plenty of conditioning, but nothing like that.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 27, 2014)

Doer said:


> Spare with a gracie? Good luck. I hope you like the ground.
> 
> Here is some N.Korean ground training. Check out the guy on the left. See what he does after he makes his throw. I've had plenty of conditioning, but nothing like that.


Where i trained many years ago, we trained falls... but it never really occurred to me to use them offensively! Thanks for the lightbulb moment.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jul 27, 2014)

Doer said:


> Spare with a gracie? Good luck. I hope you like the ground.


Yeah I'm ok with the ground, took wrestling when in highschool.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 27, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> in that case, it wasn't just that you didn't like his attire, but that his attire represented affiliation with a group of enemies who had already tried to kill you. In that case, i can't blame you for reacting that way. It might not have been the best strategic decision, but according to human condition, it's understandable, IMO.


I like you! you think.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 27, 2014)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> Studied Kenpo back in the day, did a few tournaments, just sparring.. no forms for me.  I just work on the basics, part of the workout routine & practice some krav maga, gotta stay in shape... beats working out on a machine.. I've been wanting to spar with a buddy that studies the gracie bara system..
> 
> CCW trained, big fan of the magpul art of handgun and carbine vids. I dont get to shoot very often, so I dry fire.. And theres quite a bit of body mechanics when going to supine position.


Start your firearm training all of your firearm education from the start of firearm history move up through firearm history then you come to have universal grasp of firearm knowledge I play with everything from flintlocks including a sweet blunderbuss I customized out the ass all through my colt 1860s to my ak n m16 a1


----------



## yoyogreen (Jul 27, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> Where i trained many years ago, we trained falls... but it never really occurred to me to use them offensively! Thanks for the lightbulb moment.


redonks....does his harsh ass breakfall look necessary? no.....why abuse just to abuse. counter productive. do that 1000 times and if you still have technique im pretty sure youll do that to yourself in the middle of the street after tossing an attacker.....not adviseable


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes yes bad speller ninjas UNTIE!


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jul 27, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Start your firearm training all of your firearm education from the start of firearm history move up through firearm history then you come to have universal grasp of firearm knowledge I play with everything from flintlocks including a sweet blunderbuss I customized out the ass all through my colt 1860s to my ak n m16 a1


I have no use or need or use for antique firearms. Refrain from mentioning your ownership of a Title 2 weapon. I dont understand why I would need to bother with a caseless smoothbore weapon?. Just keeping up with modern techniques, gear and ammo, takes ALOT of time.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 29, 2014)

yoyogreen said:


> redonks....does his harsh ass breakfall look necessary? no.....why abuse just to abuse. counter productive. do that 1000 times and if you still have technique im pretty sure youll do that to yourself in the middle of the street after tossing an attacker.....not adviseable


it wouldn't be something i'd want to use often, if ever. I was just excited at the novelty of seeing a fall used offensively... to see something in a new light/context. And that's what it's really about: context. Flinging your whole body at the ground is generally a bad idea. Then again, if you can use an offensive fall in the right context, why not? I would much prefer to use my feet or hands or knees, rather than just flopping backward onto a grounded opponent. Seems like the flop would surrender the advantage of line of sight, and "give up your back," which usually isn't good.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> I have no use or need or use for antique firearms. Refrain from showing me how much badasser you are with your pimp Title 2 weapon. I dont understand why I would need to bother with a caseless smoothbore weapon? Because I can clearly not see the point of principle and understanding something from the core or beginnings.
> Just keeping up with modern techniques, gear and ammo, takes ALOT of time.


 tell me refrain hahaha 
It's usually youngsters that say things like this point of this thread wasn't guns in the first place however when my 1860s are still firing accurate as hell over a century after production half of the homeboys fucking modern guns jammn on the range and yes my blunderbuss does have a smoothbore but how many fucking guns you got that you can fucking smash a beer bottle down the barrel and shoot it in someone's face


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

I love you people man when was your last firefight Cause I hasta square some bitch up out in the az with his silly 9s evicted the foolfor the homegirl Becky I been shot stabbed and everything else fool was a career criminal on the streets in Los Angeles for a long time done all those things you do in video games


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> I'm a douchbag who's talking shit thru my bitchface.


 don't be so harsh on yourself bro


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jul 29, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Im a liar, just a wannabe internet toughguy


Yeah, we know.. its all about you..


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 29, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> tell me refrain hahaha
> It's usually youngsters that say things like this point of this thread wasn't guns in the first place however when my 1860s are still firing accurate as hell over a century after production half of the homeboys fucking modern guns jammn on the range and yes my blunderbuss does have a smoothbore but how many fucking guns you got that you can fucking smash a beer bottle down the barrel and shoot it in someone's face


what a pussy


----------



## BenFranklin (Jul 29, 2014)

I am not really a black belt in karate, but, I did read Karate Magazine at a Holiday Inn Express last night!


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 29, 2014)

BenFranklin said:


> I am not really a black belt in karate, but, I did read Karate Magazine at a Holiday Inn Express last night!


lol... 
reminds me of "I'm not an actor, but i play one on TV..."


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

Y'all gotta brutha awl smilin n blushin n bashful I sure been tol' off lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 29, 2014)

Muay Thai here

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

N I'd still look after y'all pot nerds in prison getcha stond keep ya safe cause I'm just that cool  I like nerds


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> what a pussy


On a sidenote I can load my ball and cap Pistols with everything from Cayanne pepper and rocksalt some windshield glass, dragons fire in solid rod if I load survivalist firestarter magnesium rods in little 5/8 of an inch inch sections into my lemat which by the way is a nine around 41 caliber revolver that rotates around a 20 gauge shotgun it's going down the bottom side of that revolver barrel there


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

I also have the mold to make solid balls for that smoothbore 20 gauge right there


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

And if you've never seen a 20 gauge ball and I mean solid ball round ball something on that random scatter factor you get out of the smoothbore and you have no idea what you're talking about chunks of their chest Flap into their face is a mess


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

There's a lemat the same gun Terry Gilliam chose to be the gun Bruce Willis uses in the end of 12 monkeys ironically enough Civil War pistol invented by a Southern Civil War general


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

Fuck clearing rooms ive cleared whole trailer parks with that bitch


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

Then the next arguments you get people try to say oh after your first shot all the caps falloff but that's not true just a little dab clear nail polish on the side of each nipple


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

And yes some of my guns have nipples I think it's sexy


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

My favorite model of one-handed blunderbuss 58 caliber Smooth bore yup have got the solid ball mold for this too


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

half cup of lead 22 round balls with the pressure patch over the powder and another one over the lead put 300grains of powder in this thing Behind a heavy load like that


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

That's far more than advised mind but once you entirely obliterate your first porta potty you'll see what I mean


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

Here's the kit form blunderbuss carbine 54 Cal crunch fucking beer bottles down the barrel spraying folks


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

Note to self douche bags those full metal jackets just make you convictable


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

An all lead round isn't even evidence in court because it changes shape so much on the way into and through the body...

... Though they rarely fully penetrate


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

Or you can make your little holes through paper and cans and stuff and enjoy that a lot n power to you but I know I'm right so is cool  i'm mean Jesus Christ folks toxic lead rounds or nice pleasant nickel or copper almost surgical Surface modern firearm full metal jacket bullshit what the fucks wrong with you


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2014)

I thought this was about martial arts?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

My 1851 12" barrel buntline fucking .44 with the birds head grip. And the Creedmore site hits shit way out in the fucking rifle concept


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

Someone got all gun happy i commentd that it was beneficial to study all of firearm history if you going to venture into the world of firearms and fucking douche bag up thar


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 29, 2014)

Hell in the first place a page or two ago I said let's leave guns alone for now when it came back up I was trying not to be a bossy bitch so I just made my comment about firearms


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

And if you go to pyrotechnic store and get something called flash paper you can wrap up preloads of powder and ball just throw down the barrel of your blunderbuss


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

It's funny because you talk shit but you know a lot of the work I've done is been under the table fucking violent armed work and I'm a fucking Felon so the only guns I could get for a long time until I cleared my fucking record Blackpowder firearms


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

I found ways to keep up on motherfucking tactical courses and timed trials with Blackpowder equipment so if it takes you such trouble and all your time to keep up with modern tactical equipment mebe you're a bitch


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

I worked a job that cleand my record since then so now I'm fully up-to-date on that silly modern equipment as well and now I really like my old school shit


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> Just keeping up with modern techniques, gear and ammo, takes ALOT of time.


Fucker that shits built to be all user-friendly you puta you're having that much trouble hmm


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

Factory churned out by uncaring modern retards or designed by artisan craftsmen, blacksmiths pounding out magic at the height of the Industrial Revolution lol


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

I Fart in your general directions


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

lol


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> what a pussy


Fuck you bitch made


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

All these shit talkin nerds here too much of bitches to even put what city they live in and certainly forgot the fucking end of Jay and silent Bob strike back as they talk shit


----------



## NvrQuit (Jul 30, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> the only problem with the legit Chinese systems is their weakness to the ground game... if a jujitsu expert latches on, shaolin guy is in trouble. Not because the system is flawed, but because, by design, it focuses on mobility and maintaining distance, because being in striking/grappling range is bad, especially if your foe is stronger. The chinese systems actually do have some pretty effective grappling stuff, but self-preservation being a priority means focusing on avoiding the grapple entirely, and escaping it when you can't avoid it. In the Chinese systems, the last thing you want to do is remain connected to your enemy, or allow him to control your body with brute force. If he can't touch you he can't hurt you. Grappling is something you don't want to have to do unless it's necessary. In jujitsu, grappling is the priority, by design. I think both are very valuable, and it's just interesting to see the two contrasting approaches collide.


Hi guys, gotta say i love this kind of talk. un fortunately i have to disagree with this statement about the Chinese arts being weak on its ground game. there is much to consider in a statement like that. are you referring to kungfu as a whole? because the differences between northern and southern styles of old school shaolin kungfu are staggering alone and enough to base argument on.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

N you know I don't mean you pecker


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

NvrQuit said:


> Hi guys, gotta say i love this kind of talk. un fortunately i have to disagree with this statement about the Chinese arts being weak on its ground game. there is much to consider in a statement like that. are you referring to kungfu as a whole? because the differences between northern and southern styles of old school shaolin kungfu are staggering alone and enough to base argument on.


I know Doggie there's is like thousands of Chinese systems some of them very good on the ground


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

Was supposed to be martial arts fucking thread


----------



## NvrQuit (Jul 30, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Couldn't have put it better inna milyun years is the exact reason I will always kick the crap out of my brother Jerry his study of various Chinese systems have ruind his potential ground game he just can't get on the ground


you do realize that Silat (any system of it) is of Chinese origin. as a practiotioner of KunTao Silat, under a direct disciple of Uncle Bill the Silat systems came out of the Indonesian (south east Asian) continents and are heavily if not entirely influenced by the Chinese arts.


----------



## NvrQuit (Jul 30, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> The @#!*% made for bears is the best mace unless your cruel nuff for easy off oven cleaner...


I hear that hornets spry is amazing too. 20ft range and strait streamed. tell our women students to keep it by the bed.


----------



## NvrQuit (Jul 30, 2014)

r


IRON-EYES said:


> Was supposed to be martial arts @#!*% thread


you train in any kajukenbo? I know it is really big out there in cally. some real shit too. i got started on that loved it for its brutality. training is not over till there is blood on floor!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

NvrQuit said:


> r
> 
> you train in any kajukenbo? I know it is really big out there in cally. some real shit too. i got started on that loved it for its brutality. training is not over till there is blood on floor!


Is somebody knows his shit fuck yeah man nice to meet you I'm Joe


----------



## NvrQuit (Jul 30, 2014)

NvrQuit said:


> r
> 
> you train in any kajukenbo? I know it is really big out there in cally. some real @#!*% too. i got started on that loved it for its brutality. training is not over till there is blood on floor!


Nick...out here in denver


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

Muay Thai, Penjak Silat, Greco-Roman wrestling, Fudo Ryu system ninjutsu and Bondo cause I was Chillin with some Burmese motherfuckers


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

We get a lot of kids in here that like to talk shit exact kind motherfuckers don't even post what city they live in so I let em know i will come box I sent a conversation saying hey let's box they all like oh no I gotta family, motherfucker we all got families


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

Silly clown picture boy and his little buddy up there


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 30, 2014)

NvrQuit said:


> Hi guys, gotta say i love this kind of talk. un fortunately i have to disagree with this statement about the Chinese arts being weak on its ground game. there is much to consider in a statement like that. are you referring to kungfu as a whole? because the differences between northern and southern styles of old school shaolin kungfu are staggering alone and enough to base argument on.


i knew it was just a matter of time before someone challenged that assertion... 

My personal experience was with "a northern family system" (never achieved official practitioner status, so i won't advertise or disclose the name, or claim an undeserved association... though i did witness many amazing things that convinced me that it was indeed a complete system), but my point was that "kung fu does not emphasize grappling like jujitsu does." 

It's difficult to articulate exactly what i mean. Suffice to say that kung fu and jujitsu seem to have quite contrasted emphasis, which is where the dynamic becomes interesting, in a conflict between a skilled practitioner of each. 

Most people will oversimplify it just like i did: "kung fu is weak in the ground game," which isn't actually accurate; it's just designed differently, and from what i've seen, the really awesome highly advanced grappling stuff comes much later in the training process, and i don't think most people reach that level of advancement... though if they do, they will indeed be equipped to contend with an emphatic grappler. You just don't see professional fighters who claim "kung fu" training, dominating the grappling realm. There are many examples of how "kung fu guys" get caught up and dominated in situations where they face an opponent who has been specifically trained to emphasize grappling. 

But if you dig deeper, you'll find concepts like "sticking hands" and stuff like Chin Na (think "nerve string/strand/cord theory, applied to unarmed combat"), which can be highly effective, if the practitioner is able to apply them effectively. I think part of the problem that causes people to think "kung fu is weak in the ground game," is that few ever achieve (and perhaps are not correctly taught) the degree of advancement required to effectively apply those advanced techniques and concepts, at full speed and impact. 

There is a reason those legendary "kung fu heroes" of chinese folklore became "legendary." 

And those who are capable, have been refining those classical theories and practices ever since. 

Essentially, it all comes down to what the individual fighter does with what they're taught. My personal opinion is that Real kung fu is not weak at all, if the one using it, knows how to use it correctly. 

However, i still say that few know how to use it correctly, which is where the "kung fu weak ground" consensus comes from. A kung fu guy who hasn't mastered the grappling side of kung fu, is going to be at a disadvantage when facing a skilled jujitsu practitioner... unless said kung fu guy can manage to avoid what the jujitsu guy emphasizes. In a closed space, it's hard to perpetually avoid the grapple, with a grappler who is trained to catch the non-grappler.


----------



## NvrQuit (Jul 30, 2014)

NvrQuit said:


> Nick...out here in denver


@#!*% yeah well rounded too. im a lil more one sided cause I favor the ancients. Old school Emperado method Kajukenbo interpreted and taught by Ron Peirce. and Bapak Guru Williem De Thouars system Kuntao Silat in current training with his direct disciple Guru Brian Earnest.I am blessed to have a trainer that is skilled in many arts an so I get the flavor of all of it. he started Tae Kwon Do, Traditional Ninjitsu (both _Bukinkan_ and _Genbukan_), traditional Chinese Kung Fu, Tai Chi, Hsing-I, Ba Gua, Ba Ji, Qi Gong, as well as is _certified_ in JKD Concepts, holds a _Black Belt_ in “_Nubreed Martial Arts_” (Wun Hop Kuen Do, _Traditional Mixed Martial Arts_) and is a personal student under “_Professor Ben Fajardo_.”-Nubreed Martial Arts. I owe most all of what I know to this man.


----------



## NvrQuit (Jul 30, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> i knew it was just a matter of time before someone challenged that assertion...
> 
> My personal experience was with "a northern family system" (never achieved official practitioner status, so i won't advertise or disclose the name, or claim an undeserved association... though i did witness many amazing things that convinced me that it was indeed a complete system), but my point was that "kung fu does not emphasize grappling like jujitsu does."
> 
> ...


I understand your bases of conclusion but it is weak in understanding the arts of kungfu (northern or southern) the arts are meant to destroy. of course it is an internal art as well as healing and each system has its own arts in those areas. but its focus is to prepare the body and mind to destroy and healing the body and keeping it fit so that it cannot be easily destroyed. the intention is never to let it get far enough that ground work is necessary.

with that said if you get in to the studies of the southern arts of kungfu, which I prefer...you will see a difference in mind set in regard to the distance kept between opponents. we believe that the closer we are to the enemy the more control we have thus our forms always advance and never back away. there will be an emphasis on destroying the foundation (roots,legs) of the enemy. ground work is implied and necessary to be able to practice such aggressive forms of combat.


----------



## NvrQuit (Jul 30, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> We get a lot of kids in here that like to talk @#!*% exact kind @#!*% don't even post what city they live in so I let em know i will come box I sent a conversation saying hey let's box they all like oh no I gotta family, @#!*% we all got families


I hear ya... so where does your Silat come from?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

I learned from a bunch of Cambodian Malaysian and Indonesian kids I was traveling through NYC n picked up some other gypsys they were good people traveled for a year trained for 5 hrs every day partd company out near you actually in Glenwood Springs Colorado


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

Ended up with a really condensed concentrated education in Penjak they claimed it was majority of Indonesian systems


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

Impossible to stick to one system anymore to keep it all straight in my head I work pretty fluidly between all of them


----------



## NvrQuit (Jul 30, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> I learned from a bunch of Cambodian Malaysian and Indonesian kids I was traveling through NYC n picked up some other gypsys they were good people traveled for a year trained for 5 hrs every day partd company out near you actually in Glenwood Springs Colorado


hell yeah thats awesome. wis i had gotten in to it alot earlier. just thought i had it all figured out yaknow. now two kids a wife a house and all the other stuff that comes with it its like how do you get time for it any more. you still active training?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

And find myself dropping elbow low in the middle of a Muay Thai situation and switching an Irish boxing which ends up working beautifully but it happens on it's own


----------



## NvrQuit (Jul 30, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Impossible to stick to one system anymore to keep it all straight in my head I work pretty fluidly between all of them


thats my favorite part man watchin my own style develope.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

NvrQuit said:


> hell yeah thats awesome. wis i had gotten in to it alot earlier. just thought i had it all figured out yaknow. now two kids a wife a house and all the other stuff that comes with it its like how do you get time for it any more. you still active training?


Allways training I got a wife two kids a camper we travel all over the place go from Campground to Campground place to place hang out with cool people's. 

gypsy life man


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

It's like interesting because I watched the Muay Thai that I do change from where like I usually do a quick cross front step drop the knee outward lunch my weight behind it be doing you know the variety of different knee maneuvers from Muay Thai and now a lot of that is switched off to where I'll be doing those same knee maneuvers and end up switching to Greco Roman wrestling and you know wrap it down to some mutant knees driven throat choke


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 30, 2014)

NvrQuit said:


> I understand your bases of conclusion but it is weak in understanding the arts of kungfu (northern or southern) the arts are meant to destroy. of course it is an internal art as well as healing and each system has its own arts in those areas. but its focus is to prepare the body and mind to destroy and healing the body and keeping it fit so that it cannot be easily destroyed. the intention is never to let it get far enough that ground work is necessary.
> 
> with that said if you get in to the studies of the southern arts of kungfu, which I prefer...you will see a difference in mind set in regard to the distance kept between opponents. we believe that the closer we are to the enemy the more control we have thus our forms always advance and never back away. there will be an emphasis on destroying the foundation (roots,legs) of the enemy. ground work is implied and necessary to be able to practice such aggressive forms of combat.


No i agree, it's meant to be a complete system, not only destruction, not only healing, not only striking, not only standing... but when it comes to things like "the intent is to never let it get to the ground in the first place," you don't always get to decide that, unless you can be perfect... which most cannot. So that means there needs to be deep and practiced knowledge of "what to do if things go wrong," which it seems many "professional fighters" lack, or don't practice enough. Which is where that consensus comes from. It's not my opinion of kung fu, it's "the consensus" of the less educated populace judging by what they see happen in publicized fights. "The public" sees "kung fu guy lands a few good strikes, then gets caught and submitted by jujitsu guy," so they conclude "kung fu has weak ground game," when the reality of the situation is that the particular fighter (and many others) are simply insufficiently trained in ground game... perhaps due to an ego trip that insists "it should never, ever go to the ground!" Well why not? Ideally, it shouldn't... but how often are well-matched fights ever "ideal?" In the real world, you need a "plan B," because you might not be able to keep it standing, and you might get caught in a compromised position, and if so, you'll need a way to deal with that... especially since other fighters train specifically for, and to create, that situation, to play into their style's advantages. 

"It's meant to destroy" is another reason why i reserve violence for the last option. If i have to use it, someone's getting seriously injured. If i have to use it, it's because i'm forced into a situation which requires me to damage my opponent enough to stop them from harming me... and i know humans are tough and resilient, and can require a significant amount of damage to actually stop them, so you can't hold back at all when someone is actually trying to harm you. And if you don't stop them first, you might not wake up. When the fight begins, compassion ends, it's you or them, no mercy. 

I think that consensus comes from most people not realizing that most of the "kung fu fighters" They See, are not necessarily ideal representatives of the whole of the chinese systems... not to mention, there are many different ones, with different approaches and techniques, and probably quite a lot of incomplete "partial systems" being "marketed" as if they were.


----------



## NvrQuit (Jul 30, 2014)

my personal motto is we don't train to start fights we train to end them quickly!


----------



## NvrQuit (Jul 30, 2014)

how bout a holla for all those in favor of the machete!


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jul 30, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> We get a lot of kids in here that like to talk shit exact kind motherfuckers don't even post what city they live in so I let em know i will come box I sent a conversation saying hey let's box they all like oh no I gotta family, motherfucker we all got families


Never said that... again.. keep on lying..


----------



## losangeles (Jul 30, 2014)

jiu jits


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> Never said that... again.. keep on lying..


Other pus cat like yous at first said family hogwash then said Tahoe i'll hit that fool up again when I'm up in Yosemite Valley next come say hi it's probably just a nerd with a couple of fucking cats anyhow


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 30, 2014)

losangeles said:


> jiu jits


What parta LA G I host a fight club Saturday nights at Brookside Park in Pasadena over by the aquatic center what's up


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 2, 2014)

This guy goes on and on and on, must be strung out.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 2, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> This guy goes on and on and on, must be strung out.


Psychotic OCD fresh off the streets 9yrs clean off speed


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 2, 2014)

Further my legend puto you consistently make me smile with your silly little clown picture attempting to be dark and Gothic haha wannabe Tim Burton ass claymation perv zombie motherfucker


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 2, 2014)

When I was strung out a brutha fucking ate motherfuckers like you for breakfast n spent all your money on dope I bet your wardrobe has 1 to 10 different shirts in it with skulls and bone motifs and some single word that sounds impressive ie. honor, strength, or some other virtue long ago lost to you fucking yuppie

Pasadena bro my names across my knuckles sitting on Colorado Boulevard every fucking day


----------



## charface (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 2, 2014)

Soon I will be the douchiest douche bag ever to douche the seven cunts of the internet haha


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 2, 2014)

Like a pirate


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 2, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Further my legend puto you consistently make me smile with your silly little clown picture attempting to be dark and Gothic haha wannabe Tim Burton ass claymation perv zombie motherfucker


Dark and Gothic? its a Jester. Jesters are funny. Just like you... 8========D ~~~ O:


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 2, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Dark and Gothic? its a Jester. Jesters are funny. Just like you... 8========D ~~~ O:


Struck a nerve bitch amazing how good you are at fucking trying to portray the concept of Dix n balls and Gay shit


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 2, 2014)

Happy upcoming birthday by the way jester


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 2, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Happy upcoming birthday by the way jester


Your not such a bad guy, just a little fast for me. Maybe im just too stoned to type


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 3, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Your not such a bad guy, just a little fast for me. Maybe im just too stoned to type


 I don't type got heavy hand damage they just clubs now voice to text technology


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice picture by the way int that the Burger King King shooting the ham burglar & running from the cops or something? Truly Pimp


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 3, 2014)

He is curb stomping the ham burglar


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 3, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> He is curb stomping the ham burglar


Yeah that is a clone shot of the American history X that's badass


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 3, 2014)

I wish I could. Finally elevate to the prestigious well-known member status


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 3, 2014)

Beads I found at Michael's that make perfect role in joint mouthpieces the pattern shows thru the paper really sexy


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 3, 2014)

Picture dropping a chillum that fit it down the bowl of one of these trying to get one guy in here to contact me back about this right now to have them fucking blow me the glass bowl for one of these


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 3, 2014)

Check out my thread makin it happen I think it's in medicating. Pleas post yer pipes


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 3, 2014)

charface said:


> View attachment 3219545


How the hell did you get the cat so mad can't even get my cat mad him baked him eat hash butter all the time


----------



## charface (Aug 3, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> How the hell did you get the cat so mad can't even get my cat mad him baked him eat hash butter all the time


Ancient Chinese secret.


----------



## losangeles (Aug 3, 2014)

.about a pound.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 3, 2014)

losangeles said:


> .about a pound.


 all like knuckle bumpity and shit


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 3, 2014)

charface said:


> Ancient Chinese secret.


You covered it's paws with honey and gave it a feather huh?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 5, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> View attachment 3219876


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Sep 20, 2014)

Man I got in a fight with some fucker that had a black belt

I kicked his ass sooooooo bad my damn hand hurt cuz I punched him soo many times


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 20, 2014)

kick a black belt in the balls he becomes a purple belt.


----------



## charface (Sep 21, 2014)

I used to think the same thing.
If i beat a belted mofo I should get his belt


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

Do you guys now what the systema Is? If you use 
Jiu jitsu and the systema (spetsnaz martial art) it is a deadly combo and you could be a bad ass like me.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

http://www.systemaspetsnaz.com/ I didn't learn from these people but a different, very reliable source. I wouldn't have brought it up if it wasn't a workable system.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Sep 21, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> kick a black belt in the balls he becomes a purple belt.


any martial artist worth the designation knows how to defend against that... and if you attempt it, you'll probably piss him off even more!

Probably the best thing you can do is learn to not telegraph, and do something unpredictable. Groin kicks are predictable, and most "martial artists" can see them coming a mile away. They train their reaction time down to almost nothing, so what you may feel is quick, he sees developing in slow motion. Plus, being off balance (kicking unbalances most people) is a bad idea without proper training. Concrete doesn't flex when you fall on it, and there's no ref to stop the fight if someone starts stomping your face into the curb... no rules about not kicking downed opponents, back of head strikes, groin kicks, eye gouges, joint locks, and no tapping out.

Belts are often a gimmick. In many Americanized systems, it only means you memorized a set of motions and demonstrated it in front of an instructor and your peers. It's kinda like a degree; it doesn't mean you're great at doing whatever you learned, just that you can prove you learned it.

Although, some systems do use a meaningful belt system... the last time i was part of a martial arts school, the FIRST belt was the black belt, and most people didn't stay long enough to reach it; it merely meant "practitioner," took most people who reached it, 1-2 years of constant training to achieve, and was basically the milestone that proved you were capable of actually using it, and that you were of sound enough body and mind to qualify to continue your training indefinitely (and that you were now qualified to teach the new people the basics, in such a way that those capable could actually use what you teach them), learn all the advanced and "super secret family stuff," and the implication was that you essentially become part of the family, at that point, and authorized to represent the school in public. That place was big on fundamentals. Had the other factors in my life, at that time, gone as i intended, i'd have stayed there. That place and those people are some of the best things that ever happened to me.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

http://www.russiancombat.com/watch-online/spetsnaz-seminar-part-1


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> any martial artist worth the designation knows how to defend against that... and if you attempt it, you'll probably piss him off even more!
> 
> Probably the best thing you can do is learn to not telegraph, and do something unpredictable. Groin kicks are predictable, and most "martial artists" can see them coming a mile away. They train their reaction time down to almost nothing, so what you may feel is quick, he sees developing in slow motion. Plus, being off balance (kicking unbalances most people) is a bad idea without proper training. Concrete doesn't flex when you fall on it, and there's no ref to stop the fight if someone starts stomping your face into the curb... no rules about not kicking downed opponents, back of head strikes, groin kicks, eye gouges, joint locks, and no tapping out.
> 
> ...


See, you don't know the system. It's built on spontaneous reactions. Not predetermined movements. like I said I didn't learn from these people. If you chill for a bit maybe I will post some other videos.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Sep 21, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> http://www.russiancombat.com/watch-online/spetsnaz-seminar-part-1


Looks like they have good knowledge and skills, but the potential problem is that you need a real live person to train with, or you're most likely setting yourself up for disaster.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Sep 21, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> See, you don't know the system. its built on spontaneous reactions.Not predetermined movements. like I said I didn't learn from these people.If you chill for a bit maybe I will post some other videos.


That's a massively erroneous assumption.

What did i just say? "Learn not to telegraph, and do something unpredictable."

What did you say? "spontaneous reaction not predetermined movements."

You seemed to disagree, but said almost exactly what i said. I just didn't go into detail explaining what i learned, and tried to remain as vague as possible, as any non-officially-authorized possessor of the training i received, should do. I don't represent or pose as an affiliate of the school i learned what i learned from, because i didn't attain the rank necessary to receive their approval to do so. But i also didn't stop studying and practicing when i could no longer attend, and their stuff isn't the only thing i've studied since. 

edit: i was also implying that "black belt" doesn't always mean quite as much as the uninitiated seem to assume. Any real martial artist knows how to easily defend against a groin kick, and any martial artist with extensive training will have minimized their reaction time (think Neo dodging bullets in The Matrix, but not quite), and will be able to get there before you do... unless you're just an ace groin kicker specialist, or something.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

Just so happens IRON-EYES I am a hippie ninja. If you stop up here You better call me mother fucker. Don't call me a mother fucker just call me. Not in a gay way either I ain't gay. I have sofa hot meal and dank for you brother.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> That's a massively erroneous assumption.
> 
> What did i just say? "Learn not to telegraph, and do something unpredictable."
> 
> ...


I don't telegraph shit, hows that? Strait from the spot. What are you trying to learn from by studying someones hesitant punch? Are you a boxer? I'll tell you one fact. I have never had my ass beat by under five people.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> That's a massively erroneous assumption.
> 
> What did i just say? "Learn not to telegraph, and do something unpredictable."
> 
> ...


I'ts okay for you to go home now, a real hippie ninja is in the house. Eat a twinkie and relax maybe you learn something from youtube.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Sep 21, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I don't telegraph shit, hows that? Strait from the spot. What are you trying to learn from byu studying someones hesitant punch? Are you a boxer? I'll tell you one fact. I have never had my ass beat by under five people.


That's all fine and good, but if you're close enough to touch me with any appendage, i'm already in position to defend my vital points, without looking like it. I love the "look natural, like you're just standing there" position, it's incredibly deceptive. When i had to leave the place i mentioned, i turned my focus to the art of Not fighting, and have not failed yet. I have not allowed myself to be put in a position that requires combat (though have been tempted and provoked a few times). It's just better that way, i think. I won't harm someone unless i have to. People talk shit, i don't care. I leave them an out, a chance to choose something other than combat, and it almost always works. What kind of person would i be, if i went around baiting people into combat, just so i could enjoy harming them? Not the kind i want to be.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Sep 21, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> ...learn something from youtube.


Didn't i just finish mentioning how learning stuff by watching videos almost never works? That's the only problem i have with what you linked: you won't become a real martial artist by watching videos and shadow boxing, you have to be properly instructed by a real human being who knows what they're doing, and can physically show you how it works, so that you can Feel it, and so that you can receive correction while attempting to perform it. 

But from what i saw on that site in just a quick overview of that single page, i would think they almost certainly do have some legit stuff to teach; just doing it through videos isn't enough though.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

I did get into sas and ranger stuff. not really hand to hand but tactical,diversion and cold weather survival. it covers a ton what you can eat and how to make shelter and traps.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> That's all fine and good, but if you're close enough to touch me with any appendage, i'm already in position to defend my vital points, without looking like it. I love the "look natural, like you're just standing there" position, it's incredibly deceptive. When i had to leave the place i mentioned, i turned my focus to the art of Not fighting, and have not failed yet. I have not allowed myself to be put in a position that requires combat (though have been tempted and provoked a few times). It's just better that way, i think. I won't harm someone unless i have to. People talk shit, i don't care. I leave them an out, a chance to choose something other than combat, and it almost always works. What kind of person would i be, if i went around baiting people into combat, just so i could enjoy harming them? Not the kind i want to be.


What are you talking about? I did say spontaneous reaction right? I can down you 500yds from my position.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> Didn't i just finish mentioning how learning stuff by watching videos almost never works? That's the only problem i have with what you linked: you won't become a real martial artist by watching videos and shadow boxing, you have to be properly instructed by a real human being who knows what they're doing, and can physically show you how it works, so that you can Feel it, and so that you can receive correction while attempting to perform it.
> 
> But from what i saw on that site in just a quick overview of that single page, i would think they almost certainly do have some legit stuff to teach; just doing it through videos isn't enough though.


I never said I learned from a video did I?


----------



## charface (Sep 21, 2014)

You are all pansies


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> Didn't i just finish mentioning how learning stuff by watching videos almost never works? That's the only problem i have with what you linked: you won't become a real martial artist by watching videos and shadow boxing, you have to be properly instructed by a real human being who knows what they're doing, and can physically show you how it works, so that you can Feel it, and so that you can receive correction while attempting to perform it.
> 
> But from what i saw on that site in just a quick overview of that single page, i would think they almost certainly do have some legit stuff to teach; just doing it through videos isn't enough though.


I said if you chill I would post some videos.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

charface said:


> You are all pansies


Pansies are a very strong plant. have you ever grown them? I will take that as a complement thanks charface.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> That's all fine and good, but if you're close enough to touch me with any appendage, i'm already in position to defend my vital points, without looking like it. I love the "look natural, like you're just standing there" position, it's incredibly deceptive. When i had to leave the place i mentioned, i turned my focus to the art of Not fighting, and have not failed yet. I have not allowed myself to be put in a position that requires combat (though have been tempted and provoked a few times). It's just better that way, i think. I won't harm someone unless i have to. People talk shit, i don't care. I leave them an out, a chance to choose something other than combat, and it almost always works. What kind of person would i be, if i went around baiting people into combat, just so i could enjoy harming them? Not the kind i want to be.


I understand that. I had to subdue a few friends without hurting them. Its a challenge for sure, especially if you expect to remain friends.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

I dont know what they are saying but this is similar to what I do.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## reasonevangelist (Sep 21, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> What are you talking about? I did say spontaneous reaction right? I can down you 500yds from my position.


Good point; another reason i think it's a good idea not to fight unless i have to. ^^ 

If you embarrass the wrong person without weapons, they might just grab a weapon and escalate the issue in a way that nullifies martial arts.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

I learned all about chained punches and kicks but the trinity punch I know, came from one arm but this is a good example.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 21, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> Good point; another reason i think it's a good idea not to fight unless i have to. ^^
> 
> If you embarrass the wrong person without weapons, they might just grab a weapon and escalate the issue in a way that nullifies martial arts.


They wouldn't think of it dude.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Sep 21, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I learned all about chained punches and kicks but the trinity punch I know, came from one arm but this is a good example.


I'm familiar with this one. 

Actually, a lot of the stuff you've posted so far, looks like refined kung fu, and even the way that site we discussed describes its teachings, seems similar. 

I have this hypothesis that the valid and useful fundamentals are the same everywhere, originated in the same place, but are differently distilled or curated or refined or applied, etc., by different people from different cultures, using them in different situations, and discovering useful additions/modifications, separately (but sometimes similarly or identically) along the way, which becomes the various named styles you find all over the world. The human body works pretty much the same, no matter which region a person comes from, or which name is worn by their training. Bruce Lee was going the right direction with "human style" JKD (i just don't think it's necessary to eliminate the more artistically expressive dance-stuff... that stuff is interesting and has value in and of itself). Maybe at some point there will be only one type of all-inclusive martial arts training, which has taken all the best parts from every available source, and discarded anything redundant or inferior...


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 20, 2014)

charface said:


> You are all pansies


HahahaH


----------



## mista sativa (Nov 21, 2014)

Jits, muay thai, kick boxing...


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

Colt .44


----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't have any respect for most belt systems (in United States), especially karate and tkd cuz any 8 year old kid can get a black belt.

krav maga does not have belts, so whoever said their friend had a black belt in krav maga... obviously got sold a black belt from a mc dojo.

I grew up with the typical american shit... karate, some kung fu, jeet kune do. That was okay when I was young but I wanted something more street applicable so I ended up taking like 2 months of krav before I quit that shit. The problems I had are where I live there just are no decent krav gyms... the instructors sucked, the advanced students were fat and slow... but the worst part of all, was they don't spar.

I just don't see how you can have confidence in fighting if you don't at least spar. All this stand here while I kick you in the balls and palm strike you in the nose is dumb and doesn't work against real fighters. Practicing moves and shit will only get you so far and builds false confidence... like the krav "black belt" that got his ass kicked by a bum, you have to fight to get good at fighting... feel what it's like to get your bell rung and push through it... hitting someone in the jaw that is moving away from you and slipping to the side.

I had to join an mma/boxing gym to get a good amount of sparring, and I spar with friends outside of the gym as much as I can. I have been showing up for the muay thai and boxing classes and it has pushed my fighting skill far beyond what any shitty karate or kung fu class has... mainly because of the sparring.

I think for most average dudes like me, it's less about what art you practice, and more about who you are training with.


----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 21, 2014)

something I did learn from krav though, which I though was good obvious advice and it stuck with me... if you get in a real fight without gloves, it's generally best if you use palm strikes and hammer fists instead of a normal fist... if you punch a dude in the skull with a closed fist you risk breaking your knuckles and hand... getting blasted in the face with a palm still hurts pretty good.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

I love palm work


----------



## GreenTimber (Nov 22, 2014)

Relson Gracie practioner here . jiujitsu and cannabis my only way of life. jiujitsu is a never ending journey of knowledge. a real game of human wits and chess. been hooked from ufc 1 and have lived the lifestyle pretty much frm 98- til current


----------



## Milovan (Nov 22, 2014)

.
I am the Master Blaster of Martial Farts!

 





.


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> something I did learn from krav though, which I though was good obvious advice and it stuck with me... if you get in a real fight without gloves, it's generally best if you use palm strikes and hammer fists instead of a normal fist... if you punch a dude in the skull with a closed fist you risk breaking your knuckles and hand... getting blasted in the face with a palm still hurts pretty good.


Clearly you've never been in a real fight lol.


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 22, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> Didn't i just finish mentioning how learning stuff by watching videos almost never works? That's the only problem i have with what you linked: you won't become a real martial artist by watching videos and shadow boxing, you have to be properly instructed by a real human being who knows what they're doing, and can physically show you how it works, so that you can Feel it, and so that you can receive correction while attempting to perform it.
> 
> But from what i saw on that site in just a quick overview of that single page, i would think they almost certainly do have some legit stuff to teach; just doing it through videos isn't enough though.


You learn how to fight from exp. and that's it. 

U learn technique from videos or some asshole telling you. 

You LEARN how good u really are when someone with no "Kung fu" training beats Ur ass with his eyes closed. Cuz he's got EXPERIENCE!

This thread has got to be the biggest tools on riu.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> This thread has got to be the biggest tools on riu.


 we've got you don't worry!


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 22, 2014)

No, they've got you. I'm gone


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> No, they've got you. I'm gone


And don't it always seem to go that you don't know what you got till it's gone 

pave paradise and put up a parking lot?


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> Yeah it does go thst way. Paved your moms pussy with this dick. Then I realized she fucks niggers


Dad?


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> You learn how to fight from exp. and that's it.
> 
> U learn technique from videos or some asshole telling you.
> 
> ...


So do you consider yourself "experienced"


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

And fighting is timing not system


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 22, 2014)

We're not here to talk about me fighting lol were here to talk about how much of a joke ppl r that write things like "fighting is timing, not a system." Honestly that's embarrassing. You're trying to hard. If u wanna be a bad ass go get your ass kicked and post pics. That I will respect.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> We're not here to talk about me fighting lol were here to talk about how much of a joke ppl r that write things like "fighting is timing, not a system." Honestly that's embarrassing. You're trying to hard. If u wanna be a bad ass go get your ass kicked and post pics. That I will respect.


 not trying at all actually I just got here


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

And if you scroll back and look through my martial arts system is colt .44


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 22, 2014)

God bless. Thai Juan dough


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

You're just trying to be unpleasant and for this I commend you


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Ud prolly fit in the HS community.. Enjoy LSD at all? Lol


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> God bless. Thai Juan dough


Likewise God bless


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> Ud prolly fit in the HS community.. Enjoy LSD at all? Lol


HS?


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hallucinatory substances


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

Everyone loves acid bro


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Lol. U shud check it out. There's good people down yonder. 

When is the last time you had some good ole LSD


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey bro cheer up you seem like you might be kinda down


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

It's been a little bit it was a wonderful little adventure though I must say


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

Just thought maybe you were sad and it kicked off the initial negativity smoke a bowl n smile


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Joe rogan advocates all psychedelics. That's cool


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 22, 2014)

The initial negativity came from my initial response to the thread


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sadness never gets me down. Cocaine and bad bitches get me down


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

Dem bad bitches dawg!


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> The initial negativity came from my initial response to the thread


I like OPs idea that we need to start a clan a kick ass fucking hippies


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Lol


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

Stopping the enemies

Hah!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 22, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> I like OPs idea that we need to start a clan a kick ass fucking hippies


I like op's idea also. hippie ninjas are the future.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 22, 2014)

44 mag does the job. Then again nobody ever says, don't worry I only got shot by a nine.


----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 22, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> Clearly you've never been in a real fight lol.


your mom fought pretty hard when I plunged her asshole, that doesn't count?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 22, 2014)

A Mexican will never admit to being cut by his own knife. I'm pretty sure that's a fact.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 22, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> View attachment 3299127


Is not! Its my perspective therefore my reality. If you want to change my perspective go ahead. I have worked with them 1/3 of my life.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Is not! Its my perspective therefore my reality. If you want to change my perspective go ahead. I have worked with them 1/3 of my life.


Das raysis too!
I'm kiddin G chill!


----------



## GreenTimber (Nov 23, 2014)

who ever needs a gun .thus 1 vs 1 reeks of bloody pussy . as a black belt at a gracie academy. we fight all the time . its called gracie challenge. some billy bad ass comes in .thinks hes tough or says he can escape a choke or lock . or they say


----------



## GreenTimber (Nov 23, 2014)

my favorite is "you will never get me to the grd" "ive been doing (style here) for this long" but as said drilling and full contact anything goes is best for those who live any martial art as a lifestyle most do martial arts for hobby very few live it . gracie challenge is a fight under no rulrs vs blackbelt or a instructor. wrestlers and judokas seem to do best vs us. ANYONE CAN BE BEAT, ANYONE! As for belts we dont hand out belts unless tested for them . we dont hand blackbelts out to just anyone . blackbelt is only a color of belt . its the soul behind that belt that makes u a blackbelt . so basically if we think your shady, u beat up or dont carry yourself right . u will always remain brownbelt . black is reserved for those who make ot a lifestyle


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenTimber said:


> my favorite is "you will never get me to the grd" "ive been doing (style here) for this long" but as said drilling and full contact anything goes is best for those who live any martial art as a lifestyle most do martial arts for hobby very few live it . gracie challenge is a fight under no rulrs vs blackbelt or a instructor. wrestlers and judokas seem to do best vs us. ANYONE CAN BE BEAT, ANYONE!


First off jujitsu is a samurai system so your bastardized Brazilian shit doesn't impress me


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenTimber said:


> who ever needs a gun .thus 1 vs 1 reeks of bloody pussy . as a black belt at a gracie academy. we fight all the time . its called gracie challenge. some billy bad ass comes in .thinks hes tough or says he can escape a choke or lock . or they say


You'd be amazed who ends up reeking of bloody pussy after the firearm encounter


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 23, 2014)

The irony of many martial artists you guys think you know that it just puts you into some sort of a badass status. it's bullshit you know. 
you get shot it sucks


----------



## GreenTimber (Nov 23, 2014)

This is where my jiujitsu kicks in (by remaining humble) a gun speaks volume of your character (inverterbrate = no back bone) u need a gun


----------



## GreenTimber (Nov 23, 2014)

go learn something . its was samurai blood who taught grandmasters carlos and carlson the art aka count koma and kimura ( who broke helios arm with the lock) after finding he was to little for japanese style helio modded the system to work more off leverage then brute power . funny ufc was built off my art. baddest military in the world uses it . anyone can shoot a gun . im a proud gun owner myself , but im not,afraid to step up and fight like a man


----------



## bradburry (Nov 23, 2014)

iv got yellow belt in shotokan karate.....always watching mma and stuff.....love it


----------



## kupihea (Nov 29, 2014)

Tai Chi was a good way for me to get started. Nice and slow to begin and then some cool knife, stick and fast sets. It is great for developing good posture. I only went to classes for about 3 years, two decades ago. Still, my posture remains balanced and I move with more purpose and quite differently than I did before I experienced the training. I feel lucky that I found a Chinese Sifu with a lineage (Yang Style). I don't know anything about martial arts except what I learned from Sifu Tam Hoy. Mahalo!


----------



## kaiopua (Nov 29, 2014)

kupihea said:


> Tai Chi was a good way for me to get started. Nice and slow to begin and then some cool knife, stick and fast sets. It is great for developing good posture. I only went to classes for about 3 years, two decades ago. Still, my posture remains balanced and I move with more purpose and quite differently than I did before I experienced the training. I feel lucky that I found a Chinese Sifu with a lineage (Yang Style). I don't know anything about martial arts except what I learned from Sifu Tam Hoy. Mahalo!



Wow, I also took Taichi from Peter. That is a great experience. Were you able to travel to Honolulu to visit his teacher Master Sam Kekina? The push hands and chi kung were great.


----------



## kupihea (Nov 29, 2014)

kaiopua said:


> Wow, I also took Taichi from Peter. That is a great experience. Were you able to travel to Honolulu to visit his teacher Master Sam Kekina? The push hands and chi kung were great.



Yes, our class did go visit Sam's class. We met Sam and joined his students in some activities. Sam must have been in his 80's when we visited. I've heard some amazing stories about Sam. Cheers!


----------



## jeepboi (Nov 29, 2014)

I have an internet blackbelt and a forum stache of weapons. 

Personally I think you should learn fundamentals of striking and grappling, fundamentals of firearms, and survival fundamentals. if you plan to survive some unknown attack/catastrophe.

BJJ is nice but can be muted.
Boxing great but can be stymied.
Wrestling nothing like a good wrestlefck but with all styles there are weaknesses why not just Respect All? 

lol but i do have my yellow belt in karate, tae kwon do, and bjj well actually it was only a month free course of bjj but im 250lbs and played Football so i can tackle and lay on you maybe a hug or two. peace


----------



## GreenTimber (Dec 3, 2014)

i do respect all arts. as for tackling me and giving me hug lol . That would be your downfall . just because u get on top of someone doesnt mean a thing. alot of folks are deadly from the guard position. tons of sweeps chokes locks from guard . As i said before (ANYONE CAN BE BEAT UP) I myself come from a family of golden gloves . i just prefer human chess for hobby. . i do both sides of jiujitsu sport/ and self defense which is full contact w 2 rules no eye gouging no going for the family jewels this is held at all gracie academys


----------



## GreenTimber (Dec 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> eyes, ears, throat and balls. in it to win it.
> see you in court.
> 
> 
> @thump easy


once had a asain guy tell me he would go for my eyes if i choked him lol . i told hom lets see . once in position (rear naked choke) told him when u go for my eyes, balls ,throat, be ready for me to snap your neck and take u to the edge of death. of course he had 2nd thoughts. bite me go for my balls or eyes lol watch me end up with felonious assualt due to me breaking your bones/ or choking u til ur blue


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

GreenTimber said:


> once had a asain guy tell me he would go for my eyes if i choked him lol . i told hom lets see . once in position (rear naked choke) told him when u go for my eyes, balls ,throat, be ready for me to snap your neck and take u to the edge of death


are you racist? wouldn't you say it's a good idea to assume it's life or death when men combat? i suppose plenty just do it for a sport such as yourself.


----------



## GreenTimber (Dec 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> are you racist? wouldn't you say it's a good idea to assume it's life or death when men combat? i suppose plenty just do it for a sport such as yourself.


lol nothing sport abour gracie challenge. no im far from racist just not sure which country he was from. as a bla,kbelt u honor the challenge win lose draw like i said its a open challenge under 2 rules ufc was gracie challenge rules UNTIL DANA WHITE GOT ufc from Rorion Gracie not all fightsare life and death jiujitsu allows u to subdue ,break bones, choke ppl out , or kill. all up to the bjj fighter. myself im passive . i takeit to what level u want to go to. no need to hurt someone if uncalled for


----------



## PorterRockwell (Dec 4, 2014)

GreenTimber said:


> lol nothing sport abour gracie challenge. no im far from racist just not sure which country he was from. as a bla,kbelt u honor the challenge win lose draw like i said its a open challenge under 2 rules ufc was gracie challenge rules UNTIL DANA WHITE GOT ufc from Rorion Gracie not all fightsare life and death jiujitsu allows u to subdue ,break bones, choke ppl out , or kill. all up to the bjj fighter. myself im passive . i takeit to what level u want to go to. no need to hurt someone if uncalled for


In my neighborhood that's a couple hookers
Bjj is blowjob Jackie
But the homegirl Gracie is all about anal what do you know! the differences between neighborhoods eh?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

@UNICRONLIVES where ya at home slice?


----------



## PorterRockwell (Dec 4, 2014)

"All up to the bjj fighter"
Fuckin tool
The koryu homies would rape you fool!


----------



## GreenTimber (Dec 4, 2014)

plenty of academys in every state . get u some koryu boys together . we hold open challenge to the public Thats all gracie ,machado , valentine schools . other then that ive said it 3x now anyone can be beat up . your entitled to your opinon


----------



## GreenTimber (Dec 4, 2014)

GreenTimber said:


> plenty of academys in every state . get u some koryu boys together . we hold open challenge to the public Thats all gracie ,machado , valentine schools . other then that ive said it 3x now anyone can be beat up . your entitled to your opinon


one more thing . bet they wobt show


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

GreenTimber said:


> one more thing . bet they wobt show


----------



## PorterRockwell (Dec 4, 2014)

Bet they "wibl" show
Hah!


----------



## GreenTimber (Dec 4, 2014)

lol just as sub stated trollitup.org


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2014)

I am learning wing chun from this little Asian dude I met.


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll take on the whole lot of yas. aint none of yall scary to me not even in a small sort way !!


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 4, 2014)

any takers?? I'll whoop all y'all !!


----------



## PorterRockwell (Dec 4, 2014)

Is your name implying the male stripper film or the inevitable husband of miklo in blood in blood out? I'll smoke y'out n we can barbecue but that's about it?


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 4, 2014)

my name was before that I used to practice magic as a kid they call me that

I got to check out the movie

smoke out and bbq sounds good


----------



## PorterRockwell (Dec 4, 2014)

Magic Mike said:


> smoke out and bbq sounds good


Cool where yat?
I do kickass jerk ribs!


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in the wild west CA where we control the MMJ industry !
shits on lock I got plenty of the organic, it got to be organic !
hows the ribs are they free range grass fed ??


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2014)

Shit I wish i was 10 years younger i take that challenge unless ur fat and old like me I'm not doing it LolzLolz


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 7, 2014)

funny jackie chan story


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2014)

bruce in my opionion was one of the badest mo to live..


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 13, 2014)

Anybody here train in Krav Maga?


----------



## Twitch's Brother (Dec 21, 2014)

hey guys im new to the site and saw this, im a purple belt in brazilian jiu jitus


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to fight club. Anybody know what the first rule of fight club is?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 21, 2014)

does anybody' know what the second rule is?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 11, 2015)

Its a mini kunfu elvis


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 11, 2015)

I had so much hope for this thread when I started it...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 11, 2015)

I posted some good stuff in this thread russky spetz naz, bruce lee,monks,and this guy


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 11, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I posted some good stuff in this thread russky spetz naz, bruce lee,monks,and this guy


Your contents always Gold homie!


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 11, 2015)

In the first place I was just hoping to find more local martial artists to kick it with and beat up


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 11, 2015)

I download all kinds of giffs and try to label them so I can use it later in a conversation. I know its kind of a gay thing to do but I really don't fucking care. I'm always on the look out for ninja shit to post in this thread.


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 11, 2015)

IRON-EYES said:


> View attachment 3219866 Picture dropping a chillum that fit it down the bowl of one of these trying to get one guy in here to contact me back about this right now to have them fucking blow me the glass bowl for one of these


I
Still haven't fucking done this


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 11, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> I
> Still haven't fucking done this


seems like it would be a bitch to clean. I had a deer antler pipe once it ended up getting tossed cuz of the fuzz


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 26, 2015)

I think its time


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Doer (May 2, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> In the first place I was just hoping to find more local martial artists to kick it with and beat up


I'll be your huckleberry.


----------



## Doer (May 2, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> View attachment 3317226 Welcome to fight club. Anybody know what the first rule of fight club is?


There is a tiny bit of kung fu in there somewhere!


----------



## Doer (May 2, 2015)

Remember grasshoppers. 

There is a form for the situation. Jackie Chan. Drunken Monkey


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 6, 2015)

Doer said:


> There is a tiny bit of kung fu in there somewhere!


Looks like hes trying. He's even got a protegee.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 6, 2015)

Doer said:


> Remember grasshoppers.
> 
> There is a form for the situation. Jackie Chan. Drunken Monkey


----------



## Christopher Declan (May 6, 2015)

Doer said:


> Remember grasshoppers.
> 
> There is a form for the situation. Jackie Chan. Drunken Monkey


my form after a few bowls


----------



## rnint (May 17, 2015)

woah I just found this thread and I love martial arts! Just thought id point out though that china has wrestling, China is as big as Europe so not every province will train in the same way so obviously you go through a lot of different fighting styles and at least one of them had to be wrestling (pretty sure theres more than one but I've only trained one so I can't say much more), wrestling in china comes mostly from a Mongolian background so its places like Beijing and stuff where you'll be able to find it (or all over mongolia). 
I used to train out there because I grew up out in Beijing (not that I'm chinese, just an expat) but yeah I trained a ton of things growing up like judo, san da, shaui dao and trained much more seriously (like everyday 2 hours a day) but only for a couple years with muay thai, greco roman and brazilian jiu jitsu. But yeah you guys are right that the idea is mostly to throw them down then move onto the next opponent rather than hold on and go for submissions but I dunno greco roman isn't really known for submissions either its best as a way of getting the takedown then going in with bjj or just as a way to hold someone down and whale on them. All I'm saying is theres a difference between wrestling and then grappling and while I can't say much for chinese grappling I know they have chinese wrestling styles.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 18, 2015)

I took Tae-kwan-do as a kid didn't get too far then another martial arts not really a certain style though dude knew a few and boxing which is really one of the best as Jet Lee's Fearless was actually based on a true story. If I where to train another style Muay Thai would be it cause they badder then them Kung Fu dudes. 

I hate MMA though all they do is roll around cuddling I love watching Muay Thai fights the best them dudes get fucked up.


----------



## rnint (May 18, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I took Tae-kwan-do as a kid didn't get too far then another martial arts not really a certain style though dude knew a few and boxing which is really one of the best as Jet Lee's Fearless was actually based on a true story. If I where to train another style Muay Thai would be it cause they badder then them Kung Fu dudes.
> 
> I hate MMA though all they do is roll around cuddling I love watching Muay Thai fights the best them dudes get fucked up.


Muay thai is the shit dude easily my favourite fighting style but if your training is anything like mine get ready to feel the pain like never before because a lot of muay thai is about how much of a beating you can take and still keep pushing forward, I got beat so hard I was literally limping around school for my junior and senior year. Who's your favourite fighter? you should watch lumpinee stadium fights if you like mauy thai man they're crazy


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 18, 2015)

rnint said:


> Muay thai is the shit dude easily my favourite fighting style but if your training is anything like mine get ready to feel the pain like never before because a lot of muay thai is about how much of a beating you can take and still keep pushing forward, I got beat so hard I was literally limping around school for my junior and senior year. Who's your favourite fighter? you should watch lumpinee stadium fights if you like mauy thai man they're crazy


Yeah for real them leg kicks ain't no joke but you do take a nice beating boxing just waist up when I started I'd get the worst headache but after a while you can take a hit body shots are the worst though shit just takes your breath away and lose serious punching power then it just aches bruised ribs suck every time you cough that shit kinda hurts. lol, Don't really have a favorite though don't know many I have to watch it online so my favorite is whoever gets the KO it's why I love it so many KO's.


----------



## rnint (May 18, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yeah for real them leg kicks ain't no joke but you do take a nice beating boxing just waist up when I started I'd get the worst headache but after a while you can take a hit body shots are the worst though shit just takes your breath away and lose serious punching power then it just aches bruised ribs suck every time you cough that shit kinda hurts. lol, Don't really have a favorite though don't know many I have to watch it online so my favorite is whoever gets the KO it's why I love it so many KO's.


ah man start muay thai and you'll be ok with getting punched cos at least its just a glove i mean a big punch always sucks but try a shin for a change man and after a while of training like a year or so your shins get super hard and you can kick as hard as you want without feeling it so when you take a kick to the head its not fun man it feels like someone just smacked you with a baseball bat, but yeah dude heres a clip of some lumpinee stadium knockouts for you its ridiculous haha 




3:59 is buakaw, he kicks like its nobodies business


----------



## Runagi (Jun 14, 2015)

I studied Tae Kwon Do when I was about 6 yrs old
Then studied Karate when I was about 10
Took a break, then studied Kung Fu for six years (through middle and high school)

I'm itching to start back now that I've got a job and nothing else to do besides weight lifting and ganja growing lol. I'm really interested in trying out Muay Thai, that'd be a killer combination with what I've learned already.

If you haven't seen these movies, you need to:
Ong Bak (Tony Jaa) - this guy is fucking magical with his knowledge of Muay Thai
Black Dynamite (Michael Jai White) - this movie is hilarious; watch it after a bowl or two. Very talented martial artist.


----------



## Runagi (Jun 14, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I hate MMA though all they do is roll around cuddling I love watching Muay Thai fights the best them dudes get fucked up.


Bro YESSSSS. I don't know why everyone is in love with UFC/MMA. Yes, it does take skill for fighting/grappling, but where's the ART to it?! Martial ARTS!!!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Runagi said:


> I studied Tae Kwon Do when I was about 6 yrs old
> Then studied Karate when I was about 10
> Took a break, then studied Kung Fu for six years (through middle and high school)
> 
> ...


Yeah Tony Jaa is the shit that movie The Protector was insane seen Ong Bak too good movie I got a nice collection of martial arts movies all of Bruce Lee's movies and a bunch of others.


----------



## charface (Jun 14, 2015)

Runagi said:


> Bro YESSSSS. I don't know why everyone is in love with UFC/MMA. Yes, it does take skill for fighting/grappling, but where's the ART to it?! Martial ARTS!!!!


I hear this alot.
Having participated in Muay thai, mma, jiu jitsu and boxing
I can speak to them all.
The art of mma is how you combine them all.
People think its all aggression but its not.
Trust me aggression will only get you so far.

.


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 16, 2015)

This would be me doing martial arts


----------



## charface (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm not into mystical hogwash.
Science bitch!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 18, 2015)

If you google find chuck norris this is what comes up "

Google won't search for *Chuck Norris* because it knows you don't *find Chuck Norris*, he finds you. Your search - *Chuck Norris* - did not match any documents. Suggestions: Run, before he finds you."


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 18, 2015)

I like the world combat league


----------



## personal lux (Jun 29, 2015)

Great thread! I practiced TKD and boxing at a gym, and wrestling in school for several years and received a blackbelt at 16, i moved and went to a grand rapids BJJ school that also did muay thai until i was 18. I did make it upto my purple belt after about 18 months, the instructor told me i was already very fluent. I got down with a lot of high level guys at the school in GR with really powerful striking compared to TKD. After i turned 18 i started doing the mma class, after about 6 months i took my first mma fight. A year after that i got my first loss after going 5-0. Snagged me in a nasty armbar i managed to escape but he finished me with an arm in guilotine since my out arms ligiments were blown. Gotta love it!


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 29, 2015)

charface said:


> I'm not into mystical hogwash.
> Science bitch!


If you were to lift and then move away from your bench at one foot per nano second.... You could look back with a (yet to be invented super telescope) And see yourself getting ready to leave your house. Because the speed of light refracts time so the faster you move the slower time goes. This is basic stuff you learn in like second grade, What you don't know is that ninjas can kick faster than the speed of light. That's how Einstein was killed, by a brutal mystical ninja kick to the testicles. I guess my point is... ninjas were the first to discover quantum foam. So have a little respect for the mystical ninjas who's karate chops can bend space and travel the helix of the fourth dimension of time.


----------



## charface (Jun 29, 2015)

lol. I was a bit harsh.
I grew up in the bruce lee, kung foo era.
All the secret death moves that can only be taught to senor dojo masters.
I bought in and was really kind of pissed when I discovered a 16 yr old with a season of wrestling
can simply throw them on their fucking head.

Its hard these days to sell bullshit.
Especially when some little dickhead keeps double legging you
because you skipped how to sprawl in search of the stink finger of doom.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 30, 2015)

charface said:


> lol. I was a bit harsh.
> I grew up in the bruce lee, kung foo era.
> All the secret death moves that can only be taught to senor dojo masters.
> I bought in and was really kind of pissed when I discovered a 16 yr old with a season of wrestling
> ...


Can you put me in a skizzor hold? 

I think I saw them do it in lesbian porn...looked like fun.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 30, 2015)

@Ironeyes fuck you


----------



## charface (Jun 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Can you put me in a skizzor hold?
> 
> I think I saw them do it in lesbian porn...looked like fun.


I can die trying. lol
let me know.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 30, 2015)

charface said:


> I can die trying. lol
> let me know.


Where you been all my life man? Missed you. 

I don't know Kung Fu, but my niece is a Black belt dungeon master something of tae kwon do. 

She's hard as fuck.


----------



## Mowgli Ma-Fên (Jul 1, 2015)

WT,FMA,Street.


----------



## OAKTREE62 (Aug 9, 2015)

I have studied various styles of Martial arts. I studied two years of Tae Kwon Do, Jujitsu, some ground work as well as Modern Arnis, But Im firmly commited to Wing Chun which I studied for several years and still practice.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 13, 2015)

I practiced marital arts for about 3 years. Shit didn't work. Got divorced


----------



## OAKTREE62 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sometimes it just doesn't matter you get your butt kicked anyways. Expecially a wife


----------



## ChineseGreenthumb (Sep 7, 2015)

I love me some MMA. Also have a bo staff and some clubs. those are fun to swing around outside after a spliff or 2.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 7, 2015)

I love her.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 8, 2015)

i've studied moo duk kwan, tang soo do, and tae kwon do; i preferred the former, but that could have been because my sensei was a woman and she was little and super tough. it was the most fun to have a new man come in as a blue or brown belt, being cocky, and she would spar with them to get "it" out of the way: it was always a great visual. because of health problems, i had to quit but because i've had those resolved, i've been actually looking to start again.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 14, 2015)

nuff said


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i've studied moo duk kwan, tang soo do, and tae kwon do; i preferred the former, but that could have been because my sensei was a woman and she was little and super tough. it was the most fun to have a new man come in as a blue or brown belt, being cocky, and she would spar with them to get "it" out of the way: it was always a great visual. because of health problems, i had to quit but because i've had those resolved, i've been actually looking to start again.


jujitsu is very relaxing. I had to fight one of my drunken friends one time for beating up some old dude. I'm shocked at how controlled I was.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 15, 2015)

i dont practice anymore but moy tie, jujitsu and boxing were a few favorites, jujitsue also works in bed flip your chick toss her around use your hooks or just to play fight great way to get worked up..


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 15, 2015)

thump easy said:


> i dont practice anymore but moy tie, jujitsu and boxing were a few favorites, jujitsue also works in bed flip your chick toss her around use your hooks or just to play fight great way to get worked up..


They love that shit.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 15, 2015)

^^ we do 

you should ask my husband about the time he said i could shoot him with the BB gun (_he said yes_)...


----------



## LeeLong (Sep 29, 2015)

(_he said yes_).
I have seen friends do that. Not me.

I do and teach gong fu, but my life and nowadays my health, required it. It's always been part of my way of life whether I was teaching or not. In fact I never did until lately, because I never had the time to devote.
I used to think in terms of "so much stupid or bullshit out there", but I tend to see all the interpretations now as "something for everyone" and don't expect more of them than they are. If people could survive being monks better, more people would be monks.
I see many people who have to set aside time for tai chi just to push back against life's contemporary demands. Unless it's a "staple" of your life, you're lucky to get in what you can it seems.

I haven't managed to save much towards opening a western temple here, but it's a goal. Wanting to go all out for the members and not be a public tour or activity. More of an oasis, since shao lin at Hunan now is a masters in business and marketing from Harvard, with sai dancing fads and theme parks for tourists as the direction. Leaves the traditional guy and regular folks a bit bereft, but they have made millions..... 

But I think whether you are in full immersion or getting in what time you can on weekends, there's no way to go wrong. Demanding world and one has to keep one's warrior intact.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 5, 2015)

charface said:


> lol. I was a bit harsh.
> I grew up in the bruce lee, kung foo era.
> All the secret death moves that can only be taught to senor dojo masters.
> I bought in and was really kind of pissed when I discovered a 16 yr old with a season of wrestling
> ...


I found the stink finger of doom, her name was Monica.
I also wrestled and tossed a lot of roundhouse-kickers on their noodle in High School.
I used to go to the local Wing Tsun school and they would beat me up for free, I learned a lot, specifically how to get less beat up.
I'm personally really pleased and amazed at what MMA has done for martial arts, cool to see strikers figure out how to sprawl finally, because the lay-and-pray era of the UFC was painfully boring. And yes, as a result of all of that it is a lot harder to sell BS these days, hallelujah!


----------

